# Cypher....whats his plan?



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

So, i am sure we all know about cypher, the fallen dark angel with a blade that he never uses, and his mysterious and random course shows him trying to approach terra.

He was relevant in previous editions of 40k, but now, suddenly, he is just a simple footnote in the new dark angels codex. 

Old prophecy from heresy days stated that cypher is the only hope of forgiveness for the dark angels, because he carries the blade of el'johnson, and if he can lay the blade at the foot of the emperor, the emperor will forgive them for the schism that has been the dirty little secret for 10 millennia. 

so anyone have any ideas about where he is? whats he up to?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

In the ending of Angels of Darkness, there was a little scene where Boreus and his Dark Angels were about to capture him, but he tricked them and I think he stole their geneseed. But thats all I remember. I should read it again.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I heard another theory that he intends to take the sword to Terra to kill the Emperor rather than beg forgiveness. My avatar is rough Cypher-Based conversion. Cool character either way.

L.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fact is that noone knows and to my knowledge he has not featured a all since the Eye of Terror and the Orphidion gulf crusade where he got captured by black templers.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

isnt cypher lucuis the eternal?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

no, cypher is a fallen angel once a memeber a the dark angels, cypher is a title and not an actual name his original duty was the keeper of tradition or something like that, 
lucius the eternal is an emperors children character and serves slaanesh,


----------



## Hron13 (Apr 13, 2010)

no he is not, he is one of the fallen dark angels and Lucius is a crazy jerk from the emperors children.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i thought cypher attacked and killed lucuis and then turned into lucuis


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

id like to see him plunge his sword through the emperors heart severing his ties to humanity at last, it would be a sight to see watching the emperor take his last breath and his eyes closed shut at humanity. maybe someday he will reach his goal of getting to terra and be in the emperors presense, but i can only pray that the dark gods have destroyed all the love in his heart because that will be what causes the action of a crash course for loyalist.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

no your thinking of captain cyrius, who did kill lucius but slowly transformed into lucuis and has now become just a screaming face on lucius's armor


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well as much as i would like to see lucius kill the emperor cypher is the only person i can see getting close enough to the emperor to make a fatal blow. of course it would be a suicide mission but im sure he would be reicarnated for it and become a daemon of such great power he could lead chaos to the final fight of the imperium


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> well as much as i would like to see lucius kill the emperor cypher is the only person i can see getting close enough to the emperor to make a fatal blow. of course it would be a suicide mission but im sure he would be reicarnated for it and become a daemon of such great power he could lead chaos to the final fight of the imperium


As far as I can tell Cypher is not a Chaos Marine. He doesn't make any pledges to the Dark Gods, but is still badass enough that he can get away with killing one of Abbaddon's bodyguards in the Warmaster's presence.


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

Cypher did what???? i dont remember reading that.... where did you read that khargoth?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It was a WD fluff article before the Eye of Terror campaign. A lightning claw armed chosen attacks Cypher under Abbadon's orders but he gets shot in the face with his plasma pistol for his trouble. Abbadon comments on the fact that the systems he attacks are in better shape than they were previously but Cypher just dismisses this before Abbadon leaves.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

In lex they say he draws other Fallen to fight by his side.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought it was more the Fallen gravitating to him. Either way it's never been directly said what his true intention are, but he seems to appear in troubled areas of the Imperium and causes revolts or uprisings but in the aftermath those places end up stronger than before. In the last Black Crusade he lured the entire Dark Angels to a sector due to his uprising and the area was as a reuslt more heavily defended for an upcoming chaos attack. From this i like to think he is still Loyal, but having been branded a traitor can't directly help the Imperium so he does it with this method instead. 

That being said his movement are said to be moving closer to Terra. Who knows what he will do if he ever got there. Some believe like said he will present the Lion Sword to the Emperor who will then repair it and somehow bring back the Lion or usher in a new age for the Imperium. On the other hand others believe he will use the sword to kill the Emperor, which may still prove to be a good thing for the Imperium as some believe it will allow the Emperor to be reborn as the Star Child and really begin a new age for the Imperium.

And about him last being captured by the Black Templars. From what i remember of that they told the Dark Angels who then came and took custody of him, and after that the ship was never heard from again. And then when the Dark Angels got back to the Rock they found his cell to be empty.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah dark angels blew the Templars up since they could knoe about the dirty little secret of the angels.


----------



## Brapapple (Jul 13, 2010)

does anyone know where the rules and stats for cypher are and is he still legal to use because his model is awesome

Basically he will either so what angel of blood said or he will kill the emperor which will allow him to die and become the star child which will save all humanity and bring about a new glorious age for the imperium.

EDIT: BTW the 40 wiki lexicum or whatever it is call is you best friend with these questions


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Lexicanum?
Anyway, I like the idea of Star Child, but it is yet another theory. Noone knows what will happen after Emperor's death, and I think that Terra would become another Warp rift like The Eye. This would be even cooler than Star Child, IMO.


----------



## Brapapple (Jul 13, 2010)

i love the idea that the only thing stopping humans for redemption and saving all of mankind is thier undying love for the emperor and only by letting him die will they be free


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah but if the big E dies then the web way will open up and millions of deamons will pour through and terra will be lost along with probably the universe.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me if Cypher is actually Lion'El'Johnson.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Cypher is actually Lion'El'Johnson.


WATCHER: Wait, then who`s the guy in stasis? :shok:

We can dream, but Cypher`s purpose and identity seem lost to retcon now. Currently he is reduced to a mere mention in the codex, and only a vague hint in Angels of Darkness (a quite old book at that).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

FORTHELION said:


> Yeah but if the big E dies then the web way will open up and millions of deamons will pour through and terra will be lost along with probably the universe.


Will it though? If you go by the the Star Child theory i imagine he would be able to keep it closed permanently.

As for Cypher more has been revealed with the HH novels, i imagine even mroe will be in the later books


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like some sort of identity for Cypher to be known before the end of the HH novels. Even if it only slipped in. So that even if he is now ignored we all know who he is.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Cypher is knight from the northwilds the last of them. He was away when jonson destroyed the castle. Sar Daviel found out about him when he went looking for them. He was an unknown to most of the dark angels. This is revealed in the book fallen angels.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> WATCHER: Wait, then who`s the guy in stasis? :shok:
> 
> We can dream, but Cypher`s purpose and identity seem lost to retcon now. Currently he is reduced to a mere mention in the codex, and only a vague hint in Angels of Darkness (a quite old book at that).


Exactly, and even in the HH books he hardly plays a pivotal role. 

I would place Cyphers overall goal and purpose in the same "use your imagination" category as the unknown primarchs, in other words don't hold your breath.


----------

